# How Bodybuilders Think?



## bludevil (May 16, 2003)

Well it's about beach time. I was wondering, how many other bodybuilders on here do a couple of sets of bench presses, arm curls, etc.. or even pushups and situps in their room before they hit the beach. You know, I want that pump just as I hit the beach to show off  .
I was thinking, man am I conceited or is this just how us bodybuilders think. 

On a serious note - how long does a pump usually last. I mean, how long can I count on my pump lasting on the beach before I need to hit the sand and do a couple more 100 pushups to get those tricep heads bulging again.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2003)

LMAO

sometimes I will do some push-ups, however a pump does not last very long...


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

There is an injectable inflamatory agent that people have used in the past for "total pumpitutde." It makes some people throw up though.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 16, 2003)

I have done it too.  In fact, one time I actually went to the gym to do a set of presses and shrugs before I went to meet my wife and some of her friends for dinner.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2003)

you could get the same effect with push-ups.


----------



## olusco (May 16, 2003)

I usually do push-ups before I go to class or club then girls wanna touch  my biceps and chest.  show time and it pays off.


----------



## gr81 (May 16, 2003)

sorry fellas but a pump doesn't last long enough to do some pushups and then go somewhere and still have a pump. A pump can't lasst more than 20 min, if that. Well naturally anyways


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

I think more than the pump, there is the feeling of muscle taxation that makes you concious of yourself.


----------



## pureplaya616 (May 18, 2003)

I sometimes do pushups before going out, especially if I have a t-shirt on so you can see the the veins, and I feel alot more confident with a nice pump, if I'm at a socail event.


----------



## gr81 (May 18, 2003)

^^
idiots!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

Please tell me that guys dont really do this  

I am so  this is sad boys very sad


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2003)

it's no different than a female that "freshens" herself up, e.g. fixing make-up, primping hair, etc.


----------



## gr81 (May 18, 2003)

Hey J'BO, you and I actually agree on something, HA. This is VERY sad. If you actually WERE a bodybuilder you would know that 1;  a pump doesn't last long enough to go somewhere with, and 2nd of all, if you had size to you, you wouldn't need to get some little pump to have people "think you are big".



> _*Originally posted by olusco *_
> I usually do push-ups before I go to class or club then girls wanna touch  my biceps and chest.  show time and it pays off.



Dude, you sound like a fuckin clown. Who do you think you are to be talkin like this? jesus christ. real bodybuilders and weight lifters don't do this J'bo, little 150 pound clowns do this shit.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2003)

gr81, chill out, you're taking this a bit too seriously.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

but common prince, listen to that statement he made. Girls just want to rush to him because he did a few pushups. I am no hater, but you have to admit man, this thread is ridiculous! I know that you know that a pump doesn't last more than a few minutes. Its statements like this that perpetuates the stereotypes of bodybuilding that most people have. This is not how true bodybuilders think.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

The "Pump" occurs due to a certain muscle in the body being gorged with blood which is caused by excersion.  When the muslce relaxes the blood "gorge" disapates usually within a very short period of time  10-15 mins.    I hate to agree with a certain person on here but if you have a set of guns on ya, the extra little pump shouldn't make much of a difference.  
to answer the original question as it pertains to me the answer is NO.  I do not perform an excercise prior to going to the beach or any event in attempts to impress someone.  The only time I've ever done so was prior to walking onto a bodybuilding stage.


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

ok gr8 i may agree with you....but you have little style my brotha...why you always gotta be so damn harsh? there really isn't any reason to post stuff like that...

all i was saying was...if you want to attract a fit woman who appreciates a fit man...you dont need to pump up because she will be able to notice your hard work without you trying so hard. If it makes you feel good to do it then fine...however i am speaking from personal opinion...i go to the beach and get wet/sandy/and dont primp...cause i want to attract someone that is gonna be attracted to me wether i am wearing sweats or a thong and have an afro that blocks the sun.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Dude, you sound like a fuckin clown. Who do you think you are to be talkin like this? jesus christ. real bodybuilders and weight lifters don't do this J'bo, little 150 pound clowns do this shit.



Dude, you sound like a fuckin DICK!  

I've done this, and I'm more than likely going to continue doing this. I know a pump only lasts 15 - 20 minutes but man, my ego just gets a little more of a boost when my arms a pumped to the max.


----------



## olusco (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> but common prince, listen to that statement he made. Girls just want to rush to him because he did a few pushups. I am no hater, but you have to admit man, this thread is ridiculous! I know that you know that a pump doesn't last more than a few minutes. Its statements like this that perpetuates the stereotypes of bodybuilding that most people have. This is not how true bodybuilders think.



What is your frigging problem.  If you do not like the style nobody call your mother f, s name. Each person has their way of doing whatever please them. Please do not be rude mother f. I do not give a rat if you are Mr Olympia or Anold. MY STYLE IS MY STYLE PERIOD. I am not going to stop cause of dirty mouth.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok gr8 i may agree with you....but you have little style my brotha...why you always gotta be so damn harsh? there really isn't any reason to post stuff like that...
> 
> all i was saying was...if you want to attract a fit woman who appreciates a fit man...you dont need to pump up because she will be able to notice your hard work without you trying so hard. If it makes you feel good to do it then fine...however i am speaking from personal opinion...i go to the beach and get wet/sandy/and dont primp...cause i want to attract someone that is gonna be attracted to me wether i am wearing sweats or a thong and have an afro that blocks the sun.


I think most people who go to the gym on a regular basis enjoy this lifestyle and it makes them feel good about themselves.  So if going to the gym before a meeting or a hangout session, then they should do it.  I think most for me and probably others, the "pump" that everyone is talking about is more psychological than physical.


----------



## slow (May 19, 2003)

I only go to the beach on the days I dont work out (yes there is such a thing such as a day off ) I it is my time to relax. although I look out for good llking women at the beach, I dont think some push ups or crunches (my friend does them before we go out  ) will make a difference.  I actually like going to secluded beaches with a close group of friends so I can just chill. but to answer the original thread I think bludevil (duke??) was talking about the mentality more than the action. I guess it is the same as people washing and waxing their cars before they go out. thats the car nut mentality.   . 

on a related topic I wonder if that valentino guy pumps him full of synthol before he goes out to a club or a beach every time. he would make a good lifeguard I am sure those arms float


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by olusco *_
> What is your frigging problem.  If you do not like the style nobody call your mother f, s name. Each person has their way of doing whatever please them. Please do not be rude mother f. I do not give a rat if you are Mr Olympia or Anold. MY STYLE IS MY STYLE PERIOD. I am not going to stop cause of dirty mouth.



My problem is that clowns like you disgrace the name of bodybuilding for everyone with statements like what you said. By the way, is it possible for you to put a grammatical sentence together so one can understand you? What you said offends me as a dedicated bodybuilder. Who do you think you are that you get a pump on your Bi's and girsl just rush to feel them, give me a break. Unless you are at least a national level competetor, you have no business talking like that. Arnold once said, "you know it is he guys in the BMW's that zoom around racing at high speeds trying to prove to everyone how fast they are, but you see the guys in the Ferari's creeping on through. They don't need to show off what they have b/c everyone knows that if they want to be, they will be the fastest." The point is that you honestly think that a little quarter inch on your 15 inch arms is going to drive women mad for the 5 minutes that more blood is engorged. how about being modest and putting time under your belt and developing your physique to the point to where you don't have to try and show off what little muscle you do have to get your precious ego stroked. As much of an asshole as you all think I am, you will never see me making a mockery of the sport I love by running around flaunting what I don't have. I am modest and respectful in the gym and out of it as well. If I have size, and I do, I don't need to search deperately by running around with my shirt off with a little pump on, people will know your a bodybuilder no matter what you wear. J'bo, I am being harsh because This really offends me. I love bodybuilding. It means everything to me. I put in my work, day in and day out, year in and year out tryin to chase goals so one day I will be pleased with my physique and always see these beginners struttin their stuff around like they are teh hottest thing on the block, just fronting. Their heads are their biggest body part. You never see teh big boys walking around fronting like that. It is disrespectful to us all who take the sport seriously and work long and hard. Like you said, women will notice your hard work without you trying, that is unless you ahev so little that you must show it off to try and attract attention. the problem is that it is the wrong attention. I'm through. I know he real motha fuckas understand


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok gr8 i may agree with you....but you have little style my brotha...why you always gotta be so damn harsh? there really isn't any reason to post stuff like that...
> 
> all i was saying was...if you want to attract a fit woman who appreciates a fit man...you dont need to pump up because she will be able to notice your hard work without you trying so hard. If it makes you feel good to do it then fine...however i am speaking from personal opinion...i go to the beach and get wet/sandy/and dont primp...cause i want to attract someone that is gonna be attracted to me wether i am wearing sweats or a thong and have an afro that blocks the sun.



I back you on this statement regarding this guy J'Bo.  I only wish I had someone back me in another thread regarding this jerk.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> What you said offends me as a dedicated bodybuilder.



Hey dickhead who gives a fuck if your offended!!!  why don't you fuck off you prick???????   Your an egotistical asshole and nobody likes your sorry ass here!!!  Go stick that ax up your ass you punk. 


 Who do you think you are that you get a pump on your Bi's and girsl just rush to feel them, give me a break. Unless you are at least a national level competetor, you have no business talking like that. 

He has EVERY RIGHT!!!  You seem to fee you have the right to say whatever the hell you like!!!!   You are one sorry NWA.


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

what ever fs...i have dealt with him in another thread as well...ignorance is easy to ignore.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey dickhead who gives a fuck if your offended!!!  why don't you fuck off you prick???????   Your an egotistical asshole and nobody likes your sorry ass here!!!  Go stick that ax up your ass you punk.



firestorm, when you make these posts how are you any different than gr81?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2003)

If this is that important just use those _awesome_ NO2 supps out there!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> firestorm, when you make these posts how are you any different than gr81?



Yeah, ya'll really need to learn to cast insults more eloquently.  Its way more fun that way too.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what ever fs...i have dealt with him in another thread as well...ignorance is easy to ignore.



Please teach me how?????? PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> firestorm, when you make these posts how are you any different than gr81?



Prince tell me,, why are all your negative comments ALWAYS directed towards me and not him???   I just don't get it????  WTF!!!!!  
to answer your question,, because YOU the owner and Prince of IM isn't saying anything to him but coming after me.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2003)

Obviously, because he is immature and not respected, and you, are neither.  Learn.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah, ya'll really need to learn to cast insults more eloquently.  Its way more fun that way too.



Yea your right TP but I'm out of my FUQING mind right now!!!!  Have you ever felt betrayed?  Well bro,,, I'm fuqing burning hot right now and a bit out of control!!!   I'm sorry I've been so harsh and If i'm offending anyone I'm sorry.  I'll leave for awhile. I suppose it would be best for all.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Obviously, because he is immature and not respected, and you, are neither.  Learn.



you lost me here TP,, are you talking to me and if so, are you saying I'm immature and not respected?


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> firestorm, when you make these posts how are you any different than gr81?



Prince one last note,, I've noticed in above threads "other" members making similar comments as I and yet I see no posts from you to them?  I'm beginning to think you have a problem with me personnally.  If I've said or done something in the past to offend you I'd like you to come forth and tell me so.  
If that is NOT the case I'd moreso like you to tell me why you keep singling me out?  What is the problem here?  I have a right to know.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Nothing to say fellas???


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

fs all gr81 is here to do is to get a rile outta people....you are giving into his games...so you need to realize what people are trying to do when they post like he does. count to 10 and remember that you don't want this tiny man laughing cause he made you upset....so beath and then go lift....


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Your right J'Bo. I'm just in a piss poor mood right now moreso thanks to Prince.


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2003)

dont blame others...k...thats still making the goof ball happy...probably more so.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

J,, I'm not blaming Prince for any of that stuff. I just don't appreciate him fingering only my posts lately regarding this guy.  Come on now I'm hardly the ONLY one dishing it back to G8.  but it's all forgotten. I will admit I'm not myself tonight.  I'm just sensitive at times.  I'll leave it all be now  J'bo......just for you!!!   kiss kiss.


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2003)

I don't understand how my posts in this thread are out of line in anyway. I am serious about his sport and this thread offends me. Its cool if others state their opinion, but not me? I am not here to attack anyone, I am not playing games with anyone, and I am not trying to bait anyone. All I said is that it is ridiculous to think that a little pump in your muscle is any thing to get all worked up about and this firestorm has been jumping all over me with every post I have made in every thread. The dude doesn't even know me and he is getting all worked up at every post I make. I am tired of this shit. I am not in here to get "a rile out of people" and if you think that then think again. I am just stating my opinion on here like every one else and motha fuckas is jumping all over me b/c I don't think like them. Firestorm, what is your problem man, you call me an asshole but you are the one calling me different names in every thread and making threats. You need smoke some weed and calm yo ass down. let it go dogg its over.
 Quote from firestorm:

Hey dickhead who gives a fuck if your offended!!! why don't you fuck off you prick??????? Your an egotistical asshole and nobody likes your sorry ass here!!! Go stick that ax up your ass you punk. 
He has EVERY RIGHT!!! You seem to fee you have the right to say whatever the hell you like!!!! You are one sorry NWA.
:End quote

I am the immature one. why is this necessary, I wasn't even addressing him in this thread and he has to come in talking all that shit. This is why I resort to cussing and being abusive, I am just trying to defend myself.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

I'll only say that your offensive posts (to others in here) came prior to my verbal assault on you.  Now that is my final words to you.  J'bo is correct and so is Prince when they say my going back and forth with you is a waist of time and I'm lowering myself to your level so I'm done.  Feel free to say whatever floats your boat.  I have many friends here and I don't need getting Banned from here by Prince over you.  Have a nice life.   (P.S. just for the record, I'm anti drugs so weed is out of the question)  Thanks for your medical advise though. It's well appreciated.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

How was that J'bo, Better??  hahahaha


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2003)

*firestorm*, I am not singling you out, you're the only one that continues to have flame wars with gr81. 

I have already asked gr81 via a PM to stop posting in such an abusive manner, and I said in that other thread his post was a bit harsh and uncalled for.

If he continues to post that way I will simply delete his posts, but you are not helping the situation. When you engage in these flame wars you are not viewed at any higher of a level than he.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Well Prince just keep in mind I came to the defense of other members here and my comments were not in retaliation for anything said directly to me.  But I have a short fuse and little tollerance. That is my cross to bear.  In the future no problem I'll won't come to the defense of anyone in your forum ok.  Mind my business right?  That is the best way here.


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I don't understand how my posts in this thread are out of line in anyway. I am serious about his sport and this thread offends me. Its cool if others state their opinion, but not me? I am not here to attack anyone, I am not playing games with anyone, and I am not trying to bait anyone. All I said is that it is ridiculous to think that a little pump in your muscle is any thing to get all worked up about and this firestorm has been jumping all over me with every post I have made in every thread. The dude doesn't even know me and he is getting all worked up at every post I make. I am tired of this shit. I am not in here to get "a rile out of people" and if you think that then think again. I am just stating my opinion on here like every one else and motha fuckas is jumping all over me b/c I don't think like them. Firestorm, what is your problem man, you call me an asshole but you are the one calling me different names in every thread and making threats. You need smoke some weed and calm yo ass down. let it go dogg its over.
> Quote from firestorm:
> 
> ...



you may want to look into this site www.getavocabulary.com swearing really isn't that nice you know. and don't start your "i don't know why people took offense to this" you have been an ass since day one. if we look back at the archives of your posts...you sound like an ass in all of them. 
No biggy to me though...you make us all look intellectually superior to you.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> you lost me here TP,, are you talking to me and if so, are you saying I'm immature and not respected?



I was talking to you, and I meant the opposite.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 20, 2003)

gr81, I appreciate your love for the game and I am not trying to come down on you at all (even though I have been a victim of yours).  But I think you have good things to offer and if you did it without trying to lay the smackdown everytime you start typing, people would be more receptive to what you are saying.  Your point gets lost in all the bulls@*t that surrounds it.  Respect that we are all coming in from different places and trying to learn.  I am sure that if you were in that boat and people were blasting you everytime you spoke, it would make you feel like crap too.  I look forward to reading your stuff, just not the unnecessary flaming.


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> My problem is that clowns like you disgrace the name of bodybuilding for everyone with statements like what you said.



Gr81, I guarantee you I'm just, if not more, dedicated to the sport of bodybuilding than you ever will be. Just because I want to do a couple of push-ups before I hit the beach to boost my ego a little when my wife looks at me then so beit. This in no way makes me a clown or an idiot or a disgrace to bb. Why don't you post your pic and I'll post my pic and we'll see who's more of a disgrace to the sport. Up for the challenge


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2003)

BD= i dont know if the pushups are boosting your ego....i am kinda confused...does your ego need to be any higher?...isnt your title "body by god" ?


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2003)

Yes my title is body by god because I believe I owe everything I have to him, including my heart, mind, muscle and determination to have a better body. 
To your point, I really don't need a bigger ego, (just ask my wife  ), but sometimes my ego gets the best of me. I guess, all in all, I want my wife to look at me and just say DAMN!, I sure did marry good  .
Hey nobody's perfect, and just because I've got body by god posted doesn't mean I'm perfect either, although I do strive to be a better person each day.


----------



## Blieb (May 20, 2003)

_Did someone say dick?
-Albob_


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Var (May 20, 2003)

I really wish I had signed on yesterday to witness all of Grrr's posts.  Why are you such a jackass???  People come here to have a good time and read about thier favorite subject.  You seem to just want to slam people.  Jackass


----------

